# Avoid E-Conolight



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

Avoid E-Conolight,
My two cents for the Day!
Shoddy Customer Service and the Products will leave you in the lurch with your Customers.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LanternElectric said:


> Avoid E-Conolight,
> My two cents for the Day!
> Shoddy Customer Service and the Products will leave you in the lurch with your Customers.


I'm wondering if there are 2 different companies here.

I've dealt with Econolite ... they make traffic equipment, including LED heads. They make good chit !

Not sure what E-conolite is ... :blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This?:blink:

~CS~


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't use them on a regular basis, doing service I typically want something with a faster turnaround, but the few times I have ordered products from them they have been of decent quality (They are inexpensive so don't expect Hubble out of them).

Never had an issue with customer service either, even when I screwed an order up they were helpful in resolving it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> I don't use them on a regular basis, doing service I typically want something with a faster turnaround, but the few times I have ordered products from them they have been of decent quality (They are inexpensive so don't expect Hubble out of them).
> 
> Never had an issue with customer service either, even when I screwed an order up they were helpful in resolving it.


Actually, I think Hubble bought them out. I buy from them all the time. I've never had an issue and their products since the buyout have improved.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> This?:blink:
> 
> ~CS~


That's not Econolite :no:

This is ... never knew, they're a Canadian Co.

*edit* Just in the other post, it seemed the 2 names were being interchanged


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's all in a name, never had any issues with either one.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Actually Cree bought them. We buy quite a bit from them and have had one failure, which they replaced. They do seem to have issues keeping things in stock.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Forge Boyz said:


> Actually Cree bought them. We buy quite a bit from them and have had one failure, which they replaced. They do seem to have issues keeping things in stock.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/cree-buys-out-ruud-e-conolight-27727/#/enter


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We stock their 5" cans, trims, amd their exit signs. We've also had great luck with their exterior LED stuff. E-conolight that is.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use E-conolight on a regular basis. Never had many issues. Some of their products are really good. The thing you have to watch is the stock because if they don't have it they don't tell you and instead of a 2 day delivery it just sits for months. 
They used to have an awesome T-5 linear for a good price but they raised the sht out of their prices on those. Now I use their up/down lights and their spot for flags mostly. Sometimes I use their 1000 MH flood as it is good and cheap.


----------



## Ampereman (Jun 29, 2016)

The few times I used them they were good


----------

